# notched CH breaker



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

those bars are called rejection clips and were designed to keep other manufacturors breakers from being installed.I have been told by Cutler Hammer that the clips can be removed or cut to fit in a regular breaker.I have only seen one of those, but someone that works with me ran into one about 2 months ago so I asked Cutler Hammer.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

There are no other breaker's that would fit in there even if the bar were to be removed.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

according to CH their new breakers should fit,that bar was designed to keep others from trying to design classified replacements or H.D.experts from saying these Q.O. breakers look close, so you can use them.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you talking about a 1960's Cutler-Hammer type CH panel? If so remove the one way screws that hold the bar in place, there are bits for removing one way screws, after bar is removed current production breakers can be used.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

I ran across that acouple of month ago. I just pull that center strip right out and put the new breakers in. I think there are two screws holding it in. One at the top and one at the bottom.


----------



## GREGNC (Nov 13, 2007)

bkessler
were these type CH or BR ?
ive never ran across them either.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

they were the CH type and I don't think there are many in my area or I would have hard about them:whistling2:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

They were ch style and everyone is right that bar looked like it had two screws and would have come out real easy. Thanks a bunch now I know what to do next time around.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Lurch, there new breaker do not fit I had a mini 20 a regular 20 and a two pole 20. None fit but would just find if that bar were to be removed.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Those panels of that vintage were never configured for a twin circuit breaker, C-H never made a twin until the late 1980's early 90's,I was not happy when they did introduce one.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

I hope you're not putting tandems in anything but a 4/8 or 8/16, because if you do you're violating the manufacture's limitation. their full size panels should not have any tandems in them, it is a code violation.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

No this was just a 6 12 panel from the early 60's


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> No this was just a 6 12 panel from the early 60's


Cutler-Hammer did NOT have a twin for the 1960-70's Type CH panels,and you will not see anything on the panel info sheet inside the panel allowing them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

It's ok I did not instal a twin, I mentioned I had one with me is all. All is good I replaced an original notched breaker with an identical replacement from OCCB. Orange county circuit breaker.


----------



## Joshdavidson117 (Dec 8, 2020)

Bkessler said:


> I ran across a single pole 20 cutler hammer breaker with a nothch in the side that fits into a bar down the center of the panel. I keep regular cutler hammer breakers with me but they do not fit. I picked one up at the circuit breaker place in orange county but it was the first time I've seen these. What the story with them, why did they make two versions of basically the same breaker. thanks bk


----------



## Joshdavidson117 (Dec 8, 2020)

I had this same issue today! Luckily someone else had loosened it already and I was able to slide it all the way up into the conduit pipe to install a 30 amp double pole in the top spot.
The bar isn't needed for the panel to work. It was just a sneaky move by CH to try to control the market.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bkessler said:


> It's ok I did not instal a twin, I mentioned I had one with me is all. All is good I replaced an original notched breaker with an identical replacement from OCCB. Orange county circuit breaker.


OCCB has saved me a few times on some odd ball stuff.


----------

